# Shelf Reliance rack



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

Anybody have or used any of the Shelf Reliance shelfs, Some will hold up to 500 canned goods great way to keep everything full and rotated at all times. There kinda pricey but thinking of buying one of the models for my canned goods. I keep alot of canned goods on hand. Hate rotating it by hand on regular shelves. Any of yall used them me know what you think of them and the qaulity of them.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I bought 4 of the 6-foot units this weekend, COSTCO had a rep with killer prices. I have like 60 cases of #10 cans I put up from the LDS cannery and stacking cases is impossible to rotate. The units also hold numerous spare cases of food on top of the rack. So far I like it. (order their wire top rack as an accessory)

I do have a 25% off coupon good for online orders when ordered directly from the manufacturer. PM me or I will try to post the coupon code later.

Will try to post a pic too.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

Now that will hold some food there 4 of the 6 foot models WOW. That what I'm needing. Im going crazy rotating the pantry:nuts:


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I just went to the shelfreliance.com website to check my coupon but it would not take it, probably because they have a sale going on. For future reference the code is SHELF25 which is 25% off and free shipping.

Even better, COSTCO has them on sale for $299 with free shipping. That is a cannot be beat sale.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11233458&search=shelf reliance&Mo=13&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&lang=en-US&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&Sp=S&N=5000043&whse=BC&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=Text_Search&Dr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ne=4000000&D=shelf reliance&Ntt=shelf reliance&No=1&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1

I picked up 3 units for #10 cans and one for assorted can sizes.

I am happy with them. They make sense to have if you want to rotate your storage sensibly.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice, think i'll try ta draw up something similar and build it. Look's kinda nice if i could afford one i,d get it today but as always cash is tight.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm with you. I can find better places to put $300. More seeds, food, fuel, ammo.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

Will be placing me a order this weekend, Gotta have it.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> I'm with you. I can find better places to put $300. More seeds, food, fuel, ammo.


I agree, how often are you going to need to rotate 20-30 year long term freeze-dried #10 cans. 
This rack is nice, but a bit on the expensive side. 
I just use a large steel rack to store my food cans on and use the FIFO small can rotation rack for the regular can goods that we use all the time, now these do need more regular rotation.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

The Reserve - Free Standing Systems - Food Rotation Systems - All Products


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

My main thing to store on the rack is my regular can goods, witch is alot. Dont plan to have the racks for 10# just plain ole cans goods. Tired of rotating:gaah: They are pricey but I would round up the funds for it, for the amount of can goods it will hold and doesnt take up tons of room. Its a gotta have for me.


----------



## doucmpuppiespn (Feb 18, 2010)

My Sunday project: I took an old dresser, removed the drawers and the back; inserted wire closet shelves cut to fit.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow, great set-up there.:congrat: Looks great thats one way to do it and reusing old furniture too.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Looking really good there Doucm .. 

BTW: Is there a reason behind your 'net name?


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Good "OFF THE SHELF" solution. Great idea!:congrat:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Looking really good there Doucm ..
> 
> BTW: Is there a reason behind your 'net name?


:hmmm: Sounds like a new thread.


----------



## MrsSellaneous (Apr 13, 2011)

SurvivalNut said:


> I just went to the shelfreliance.com website to check my coupon but it would not take it, probably because they have a sale going on. For future reference the code is SHELF25 which is 25% off and free shipping.
> 
> Even better, COSTCO has them on sale for $299 with free shipping. That is a cannot be beat sale.
> 
> ...


Save even more. My pricing is guaranteed to be lower than Costco, Wal-Mart, and Shelf Reliance.

Only need my online store link (discount is calculated after adding to cart for food rotation systems) Customers that register also earn free and 1/2 offs toward a future purchase.

Shop Shelf Reliance


----------



## MrsSellaneous (Apr 13, 2011)

TreeMUPKennel said:


> Anybody have or used any of the Shelf Reliance shelfs, Some will hold up to 500 canned goods great way to keep everything full and rotated at all times. There kinda pricey but thinking of buying one of the models for my canned goods. I keep alot of canned goods on hand. Hate rotating it by hand on regular shelves. Any of yall used them me know what you think of them and the qaulity of them.


I have & they have a Harvest 72 that has six racks to hold regular canned goods instead of the #10 cans.

Cheapest pricing on Shelf Reliance anything anytime! Order online & don't forget to register to earn free food & 1/2 offs toward future purchases.

Shop Shelf Reliance


----------



## MrsSellaneous (Apr 13, 2011)

doucmpuppiespn said:


> My Sunday project: I took an old dresser, removed the drawers and the back; inserted wire closet shelves cut to fit.


I am just going to say...you are creative, inventive, and amazing!
For anyone that isn't... Shop Shelf Reliance

Register & you will receive credit for free food and 1/2 offs to use toward future purchases.

Marie Adams
[email protected]


----------

